

Ask HN: Best CSS resource - tertius

I'm looking for the best CSS resource for a programmer turn web programmer.  Online and offline.
======
ryanb
Sorry, don't have the link to the HN submission, but this site is a good
starting point:

<http://www.betaversion.org/~stefano/linotype/news/169/>

~~~
tertius
Wow thanks, I've actually seen the title of that before somewhere. Looks like
an awesome resource.

I'll play with that over the weekend.

------
teej
Best flat-out general CSS reference -
<http://w3schools.com/css/css_reference.asp>

